# Coffee Republic UK, CFE



## donovan74 (4 January 2008)

I have been a keen shareholder in the UK based coffee chain Coffee Republic for several years now, having bought in at 19p back in 2001.  Coffee Republic, CFE, has never made a profit in its 12 year history but plans to go cash flow positive very soon for the first time.  Recent new management has bought in a new zest of life into Coffee Republic and it's definitely one share/stock to keep an eye on in 2008 in my opinion.  

Company website.  www.coffeerepublic.co.uk 

Recent news.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/companyOutlooksNews/idUKL2066725920071220

http://www.franchisedirect.co.uk/video/coffeerepublic_full.htm


----------



## donovan74 (25 February 2008)

Latest news .. Coffee Republic (UK) is to open bars in both Ireland and Romania next month.

A fellow Coffee Republic investor has recently created a new blog dedicated to Coffee Republic, CFE. It has all the latest news/gossip and is an absolute must read for all Coffee Republic shareholders.  

Coffee Republic Investors' Blog: http://theflyingscott.blogspot.com/


----------

